# Why wont this intake work on an LS1??



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

The below link is from an intake from ebay. Its a ram air set up for a LS2. The seller states it will NOT work for an LS1. Besides the lack of the ram air hood on my 04, any other reason why? Thanks. 

Vararam Ram Air Intake - 2005-2006 LS2 Pontiac GTO | eBay


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The t/b is also a different size.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The biggest issue is that that intake relies on the filter fitting between the TB and radiator. The LS2 has more room there. The LS1's MAF is a 1/2" longer and the distance from the TB to radiator is shorter too. Some creative shoehorning _could maybe_ get it to work but it would take cutting down your MAF and other cramming. At least I see there that they don't list it as being "On Sale". They've had it "on sale" for 2 years which to me means it's their regular price.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Hey neighbor send me some contact info as you can see we live close by any thing you need to know aobut this car I can pretty much help out----Danfigg


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

wferrine said:


> The below link is from an intake from ebay. Its a ram air set up for a LS2. The seller states it will NOT work for an LS1. Besides the lack of the ram air hood on my 04, any other reason why? Thanks.
> 
> Vararam Ram Air Intake - 2005-2006 LS2 Pontiac GTO | eBay



lol that does not fit on a ls2 gto either 

worked for 4 hours installing mine, still would not fit, the filter hit the hood when you closed it, so was forced to use brute force to install it and hope for the best


----------

